# Incidents ou pire accidents



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour quand je vois sur ce forum a quelle vitesse on conseille de dénoncer un fait a la pmi je me demande pour celles qui ont de longues carrières ou tout du moins des années de pratique n'est il donc jamais rien arrivé à un de vos accueillis un incident ou blessure  qui soit fâcheux ou juste regrettable. Mais soit resté sans conséquence. 
Moi 3 fois et je suis une bonne assmat qui est très attentive aux accueillis.


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

je pense aussi à celle qui c'est vu suspendre son agrément à cause d'un mouchard mis par les PE et qui avait enregistré une engueulade, qui n'a jamais perdu patience? que l'on soit AM ou PE on ne reste pas zen toute sa vie, personne ne peut rechaper indemne à un examen à a loupe.
Après plus de 20 ans d'activité, j'ai eu 3 accidents, tous rétablis


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

Que considerez-vous comme "accident" ?
Si c'est une bosse en se cognant avec un petit copain ou contre un meuble, ou un genou égratigné sur la terrasse ou dans la cour, alors pour ça non, je ne préviens que les PE le soir.
Pour ce qui est de choses plus grave -je touche du bois- jamais eu.....
La seule fois où une petite fille a fini aux urgences pour des points de suture, c'est parce que le soir, Papa et Maman viennent la chercher, quand les PE sont là, les gamins en profitent pour faire ce qui n'est pas autorisé la journée. Donc elle a voulu monter avec un pousse-pousse sur les escaliers, alors que je disais non, le père l'a encouragée à faire cette connerie, elle est tombée et s'est ouverte l'arcade. Au contrat c'était 17h, mais comme tous les soirs ils trainaient à partir car blablabla....on s'amuse dans le jardin avec fifille... Il était 17h20 je n'étais plus sous contrat, donc ils ont emmené leur fille à l'hôpital et point barre.


----------



## B29 (19 Juillet 2022)

Entièrement d'accord avec vous. On vit dans un monde qui devient détestable.  On accuse on dénonce sans avoir les points de vue des 2 parties concernées.  Le risque 0 n'existe pas.
Nous faisons tous des erreurs ( assistantes maternelles comme les parents).


----------



## Petuche (19 Juillet 2022)

Ho petite erreur j ai répondu sur un autre poste... où je disais que l'on ne peut pas dénoncer des fais dont l'on est pas temoins. On peut aider, mais pas dénoncer. Comment peut on condamner une personne que sur des on dit.... de nos jours je trouve que les gens sont méchants, nous jugeons facilement...


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Juillet 2022)

Depuis 1997 j'en ai accueilli des enfants. J'ai eu une fois une griffure au parc infligée à un de mes accueillis par un "camarade" de bac à sable et un frein de lèvre qui a saigné (et c'est sans gravité mais ça saigne beaucoup) suite à un petit qui a rippe sur le sol en faisant du 4 pattes. C'est sûr que quelqu'un passant par là se serait demandé ce que j'avais bien pu infliger à cet enfant ! 🤔 Et bien rien en fait 🙃 Et c'est tout ! Enfin jusqu'à présent car c'est bien connu il ne faut jamais dire jamais !


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Alors mais gros 3 coups durs un coup de chaleur, une bosse qui a duré 3 semaines, et une lèvre coupée. Et pourtant je vous garantie que je suis vigilante .aucun signalement a la pmi. Notre responsabilité est énorme ! Nous n'avons pas le soutien d'une équipe de collègues


----------



## Dodo2a (19 Juillet 2022)

Le seul incident que j ai eu mais je n ai averti que les parents , c est une dent cassée après un choc frontal avec un copain , ce n était même pas violent les 2 enfants marchaient et ne se sont pas calculés.


----------



## Dodo95 (19 Juillet 2022)

Effectivement cela arrive qu’un enfant en jouant tombe et se fasses mal, alors que nous sommes à côté.
ça va très vite, mais pour autant cela ne veut pas dire que nous ne sommes pas vigilante. 
Seulement que le risque 0 n´existe pas.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Exactement le risque zéro n'existe pas et c'est bien ce que je rappelle aux parents lors de l'entretien....que les enfants jouent, expérimentent, évoluent et qu'il peut arriver, des chutes, des bosses, des p'tits bobos malgré toute la sécurité et la vigilance mises en place.... heureusement que les parents n'appellent pas la pmi à chaque petite chute. D'autant que bien souvent les choses les plus graves n'arrivent pas chez nous mais plutôt chez eux


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ah oui le petit coups de soleil … ça me revient … 

Bien sûr qu’il faut écouter les 2 sons de cloche  mais à priori il y avait un médecin dans la famille qui avait constaté que ce serait un sacré coup de soleil …

Autrement, une fois une enfant s’est cognée … heu rectification… un enfant a ouvert fort la petite porte de la maisonnette d’enfant dans le jardin et l’enfant de petite taille s’était pris la porte en pleine bouche … donc ça a bcp saigné. Donc les premiers soins, au dessus de l’évier avec l’eau sui coule à gogo et rinçage de la bouche 

Évidemment et heureusement c’était 15 minutes avant le départ, donc la mère était venue de suite, et sommes allées chez mon dentiste qui l’a prise aussitôt et « pas grave, tout va bien » … les dents n’avaient rien .,. Prévention malgré tout. 

Donc c’est pour cela que l’on dit pour les 48h par semaine car à l’époque j’étais à 50h et de + j’avais appris que ces parents faisaient leurs courses à côté le vendredi alors qu’ils auraient pu venir chercher leur enfant + tôt ! 

Pour la 2eme j’avais imposé que l’accueil ne soit que de 9h par jour, et comme par hasard ils pouvaient !!


----------

